# Comparing Brands of Shingles



## BrosBuilding (Feb 22, 2005)

In my area I have access to three different brands of shingles (more or less) through distributors. Who do you recommend and why? Which companies "certificates" do you recommend?

I'm looking at using for shingles:

Owens Corning

GAF

CertainTeed


Credentials program was offered by CertainTeed.com

Can anyone else recommend proof/credentials that are helpful in the sale and education of employees?


----------



## letscut (Mar 11, 2005)

*comparing shingles*

i like all 3 you listed i install all 3 also, mainly i install tamko products but all 4 have great warranty's i would say gaf has the most training info and 1 of the best warranty programs out there thats my thoughts anyway


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I dislike Ownes. I find GAF and Cert both make a decent shingle. I also like Tamko. GAf also has credential programs.

Any roof credential is helpful in the sale, if you just show it to the customer. Most guys, even those with credentials, don't do this. Why bother getting the certificate if you aren't going to show it to the customer... especially the certainteed's which are all open book tests.


----------



## Hammer01 (Apr 13, 2005)

"manufacturers credentials". If you whipped that out on the table I would laugh and escort you all the way to the door. Neeeext! 

If a client asked me if I was "certified" by a specific manufacturer, I would expose the truth and those who use this scheme as a method of creating trust. I just got the sale.

Stop marketing for the manufacturers and start marketing YOUR company.

Certification has 0 creditability.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hammer01 said:


> "manufacturers credentials". If you whipped that out on the table I would laugh and escort you all the way to the door. Neeeext!
> 
> Certification has 0 creditability.


 Only in your eyes because you know better. I know better. Most CONTRACTORS know better. 

It does create trust which is why I am certified by any certifying agency that will have me. 

You can fight the system or work with it. Just consider this: If all things were equal but one player was certified and one isn't the one who is certified *might* just carry more weight in the eyes of the customer. Since certifications are free I am banking on the *might*.


----------



## Hammer01 (Apr 13, 2005)

GAF's certification program...
must be licensed
insured
that is all there is to their "certification program"
oh, i forgot...they annually review your account, warranties purchased and product purchased...if you don't purchase what they feel is appropriate (hate that word), you're out. so they revoke your certification? who ever heard of that? "yes, mr. and mrs. homeowner, I was certified, but since I didn't install as much of their product as they would have liked, instead I chose to install what my clients prefer and what would best suits their homes, they revoked my certification." "isn't it amazing how some companies conduct themselves, mr. and mrs. homeowner." sign here please.

Certainteed...same

Elk's...
Licensed
insured
and they have to see 15 of your completed jobs. the only manufacture that actually takes to time to inspect your work. still worthless.

Get away from aligning yourself with the manufactures marketing and branding. It is exactly what they want you to do, promote them and not you.

Get certified by independent organizations...
NRCA
Haag and the like

I choose to fight! Things are never equal. Say what you want to the client, I'll just undo it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hammer01 said:


> GAF's certification program...
> must be licensed
> insured
> that is all there is to their "certification program"


 Heck that's great! For the number of guys in my area operating without either insurance or liscence, their certification actually means something... but like I said it doesn't matter what YOU think, only what the customer thinks. I agree with you that most certifications are junk.


Hammer01 said:


> Get certified by independent organizations...
> NRCA
> Haag and the like
> 
> Say what you want to the client, I'll just undo it.


 First off NRCA doesn't do certifications to the best of my knowledge. Drop them $750 and you are in. It doesn't matter if you have ever seen a shingle or know what a hammer is for.

You have alot of confidence to think you can undo what someone else has said, especially when that someone else is huge marketing campaigns by the manufacturers, consumer advocate groups and similiar people/orginizations with loud voices.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

I say why waste your time undoing the competition's doing, instead of working on your own presentation? 

This , in my opinion, puts the competition up in front of them again, and gives you less face time. Who likes to bash the competition? I would not like it done to me, so I do not do it, among other reasons.


----------



## Hammer01 (Apr 13, 2005)

G, the NRCA, Haag and others offer training unrelated to the manufacturers. IMO this would have more creditability with the homeowner if properly presented. I do believe having documents showing the different types of trainging (legitimate) that you and your team members have attended can benefit you during the sales process and should be presented at the time you start your home analysis and not during the presentation. 

Aaron, I agree 100%, put your efforts into your own presentation and never ever bash the competition. I wasn't and never have implied this practice. It's just bad business. However, there are ways of undoing what others have said via choosing the correct words and knowing how to present your point of view without coming across as arrogant.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've been a member of the NRCA, and other than the sales videos you can purchase or the OSHA seminars they have never approached me about any training or certification. I'll have to look into that.

One of the certifications is by Air Vent, Inc which is owned by the same company that ownes Certainteed. The certification is easy to obtain, sit in a seminar for 8 hours and eat. Well I listened to the engineers instead of eating and I learned a whole bunch... though the certification doesn't count for much, since anyone can get it, it is one of my most valuable certifications because I did learn a hell of alot!


----------



## kILLIAN RUSSELL (May 3, 2005)

Edited for spam


----------

